# "IVAN" Bird Boy Mannequin



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

I've been to a couple of field trials where they used a mannequin at the flyer station. I've been told that these are referred to as "IVANS" but no one seems to know where to buy them. I'd apprecite knowing where folks have found these for sale.

Thanks


----------



## Gerard Rozas (Jan 7, 2003)

Crazy Ivans - Military targets - normally 1/2 or 3/4 body on a stake. I would guest a good Surplus store or a gun show.

They are fairly large and heavy.


----------



## rufsea (Jan 4, 2003)

Try www.fieldtrialcatalogs.com - I believe Michelle sells them

Ken


----------



## Pam Spears (Feb 25, 2010)

rufsea, that link isn't working. Can you check to see if that's right? Not getting anything via Google.


----------



## 2Shot_Chet (Mar 15, 2008)

Might try Tac Man Gunner--Magee Products


----------



## DSMITH1651 (Feb 23, 2008)

This I ware you get them.
http://www.letargets.com/content/3-d-t-full-ivan-plastic-target-green.asp
Duane


----------



## DoubleHaul (Jul 22, 2008)

2Shot_Chet said:


> Might try Tac Man Gunner--Magee Products


http://www.mageeproducts.com/WP/tac-man-gunner/


----------



## krazybronco2 (Jan 31, 2013)

DoubleHaul said:


> http://www.mageeproducts.com/WP/tac-man-gunner/



that son of a gun looks real at 150yards.


----------

